# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  jquery یا gwt

## هانی هاشمی

jquery یا gwt مساله این است ؟؟؟ :گیج:

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> jquery یا gwt مساله این است ؟؟؟


سلام.
این دو قابل مقایسه با هم نیستن! GWT در واقع به شما امکان ایجاد صفحات توسط Java رو میده که در نهایت به کدهای Optimize شده JavaScript (پس از کامپایل) تبدیل میشه که قابل اجرا روی کلیه Browser ها هستش.
در صورتیکه jQuery کتابخانه Client-Side ای بزبان JavaScript هستش.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
شاید این کتابها و فایلهای Power Point رایگان در مورد GWT به دردتون بخوره.

موفق باشید.

----------

